# In which Daniel tortures STP, Billy Idol twists a lip, and Pee Wee Herman gets busted



## Andy (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG Daniel! Why are you trying to torture me?! :smack:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

Everyone needs a hobby


----------



## unionmary (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



Daniel said:


> Everyone needs a hobby



Thats funny!!


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



STP said:


> We have a winner! :beer2:
> Thanks Daniel. It's good to know my ear drum isn't going to blow or something. :goodjob:
> 
> Can you put your uvula over the tip of your tongue like that guy on the first link?



:lol:...The things you make me do...I went and looked at the picture. :yuk:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

How long has it been going on STP?  I think i would give it a bit of time before I worried much about it.

As "Doctor Dude" teehee, says,,,,may just be brought on by fatigue.  Unless you like hanging out at the Doctors office, with the noisy kids, the last year magazines, soap operas on TV?    Better things to do with my time .

Your call.


----------



## Andy (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

It's been going on for years. I just have always wondered about it and no one ever knew what I was talking about. It has been happening more lately so I thoughh I would ask.  

{edited to represent author's intent} I would be insane to be in a waiting room full of screaming kids..


----------



## unionmary (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



unionmary said:


> As "Doctor Dude" teehee, says,,,,may just be brought on by fatigue.
> 
> Your call.



- was throwing in a tease about David Baxter, some one had previously referred to him as such and I found it humourous.

And I don't particularily like going to the doctors, so if it ain't hurting me, or I am not bleeding tooo badly, I don't go.

But also, its your call.


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

Actually, STP was agreeing with you UM .  She also finds it insane to be in those waiting rooms.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



unionmary said:


> - was throwing in a tease about David Baxter, some one had previously referred to him as such and I found it humourous.



Actually, he called me "Dude". I told him that it was in fact "Dr. Dude".


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

You can rule out fatigue by taking a 1-month vacation to an island of your choice :teehee:


----------



## unionmary (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



David Baxter said:


> Actually, he called me "Dude". I told him that it was in fact "Dr. Dude".



:rofl:....and just guess what name is gonna stick in my brain?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

I'm not even sure what "that Billy Idol lip thing" is but I'm pretty sure I don't want to learn it.


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

33 second mark. It's his thing. You totally want to learn it. Just think how cool you would be going to the grocery store. You could flip the lip, everyone would be like "Cool, did you see that guy with his stylin' Billy Idol lip flip?"

YouTube - Billy Idol - Rebel Yell


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

Oh, that! He stole that from Elvis.


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

How do you know Elvis didn't steal it from him?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

because when Elvis was doing it, I'm not sure Billy Idol was even born. 

Stop listening to wuss music like Billy Idol. This will get your ears fluttering again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvoeeq-BH4w


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

Unless Billy Idol started doing it right when he was born and Elvis met him and was like "Ya! That lip move makes me shake in my blue suede shoes!" *snag*  

Elvis was 20 years older actually, so I guess it was his first.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

Elvis probably stole it from Pee Wee Herman...

"Oh, everything is stolen today. Why a fax machine is nothing but a waffle maker with a phone attached!" ~ Grampa Simpson


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

lol What the?   Didn't he get busted for doing some indecent things in public?

Paul Ruebens not Elvis.:blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

That was just a minor zipper incident in an adult theater. He was still funny.


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

A minor zipper incident. lol He shouldn't have venture out of his playhouse...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



STP said:


> A minor zipper incident. lol He shouldn't have venture out of his playhouse...



He left his playhouse to try to find another Pee Wee's Big Adventure and found big trouble instead :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

lol I'd say. The wrong kind of trouble. Not the fun kind. Well, I'm sure he was having fun...ok I am just going to stop there. :blush:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

That guy Michaels from Wham! got caught for the same thing. But his career survived because he wasn't a children's TV show host.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



NicNak said:


> He left his playhouse to try to find another Pee Wee's Big Adventure and found big trouble instead :teehee:



:rofl:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

George Michael. I think he got busted more than once too. I think people can forget easier when there aren't children involved even if they were indirectly involved in the Pee Wee case. 
Same with the Michael Jackson thing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*

His big adventure turned out to be a lot smaller than he had hoped.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Fluttering in ears*



David Baxter said:


> That guy Michaels from Wham! got caught for the same thing. But his career survived because he wasn't a children's TV show host.



George Michael spoofed it in a video.

YouTube - Outside - George Michael


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

I didn't even know he kept making music after his one album. I thought he switched careers to bathroom attendant and left the music behind.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

STP said:


> I didn't even know he kept making music after his one album. I thought he switched careers to bathroom attendant and left the music behind.



:funny:

Something else weird.  The Amazon Banner Ad showed deals on Pee Wee's Big Adventure movie and Pee Wee Shirts :rofl:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

lol That's funny. Mine says "Ears ringing?" and water in ears. 
Wasn't someone planning on doing another Pee Wee movie about a year ago? I seem to have that in the back of my little pea brain. Ya know, because I have been impatiently waiting!:tapfingers:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure was a hilarious movie.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

I agree, I loved that movie too.  I use to have it on video... wonder if it is still available.  Wonder if it would be funny to watch again.

Like ever go back to watch Night Rider or A-Team and realize they are corny now?  :teehee:  That happens to me too.  Same with Dukes Of Hazzard :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

Or Peter Sellers _The Party_. At one time, that was hilarious. Now... it's funny in parts but not hilarious any more.

Mind you, that kinda echoes my feelings about politicians these days too...


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

YouTube - Custom Knight rider intro 1 - Classic (Version 2)


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

I only remember a tiny part of Pee Wee's Big adventure.

I like Peter Sellers- The Party. Hee hee

That kit car is very rude NicNak. It was rude to my brother and I at Universal Studios.  Maybe it's because we were polite Canadians...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 2, 2009)

Birdy num-nums!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2009)

STP said:


> I only remember a tiny part of Pee Wee's Big adventure.



YouTube - I know you are but what am I? - Pee-Wee's Big Adventure




STP said:


> That kit car is very rude NicNak. It was rude to my brother and I at Universal Studios.  Maybe it's because we were polite Canadians...



The Kit Car must be American then :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 2, 2009)

lol Yes, I was thinking that last comment but I'm glad you said it. lol 

I remember that now. I am sure if I watched the movie it would come back to me.


----------

